# Constipation a sign of implantation??



## X . Jay . X

Hi everyone

A real random question lol!

Is implantation and constipation connected?

The reason i ask (sorry tmi coming up) last night i had an upset stomach and today im completly blocked, cant even pass wind!

I have been having cramping lower left side today and not sure if this us connected but ny left leg has been achy like a siatic nerve


Xx


----------



## X . Jay . X

X . Jay . X said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> A real random question lol!
> 
> Is implantation and constipation connected?
> 
> The reason i ask (sorry tmi coming up) last night i had an upset stomach and today im completly blocked, cant even pass wind!
> 
> I have been having cramping lower left side today and not sure if this us connected but ny left leg has been achy like a siatic nerve
> 
> 
> Xx



Sorry to bump this girls, but i am at the end of my tether lol


Tbh i am getting very uncomfortable now

Is constipation (sooo sorry tmi) an early symptom? Or is it linked to implantation 

I am 11 dpo tomorow xx


----------



## mamadonna

i wish i knew the answer hun but sorry i'm not sure


----------



## Rumpskin

I have had every symptom under the sun and thought I was pregnant. Not sure if constipation is a sign but I will have my fingers crossed x


----------



## X . Jay . X

Its driving me mad lol

I was fine yesterday but today....well lets just say i wish i could go back to yesterday when i was ok :p


----------



## hoping4babies

constipation is an early pregnancy symptom. idk if you'd be feeling it this soon tho. gl :)


----------



## hoping4babies

oh and ps- last cycle i had the runs, constipation, the runs, constipation.. bfn tho :( unfortunately sometimes its maybe just what we eat!!!


----------



## X . Jay . X

Thanks guys, im praying im back to normal tomorow its making me feel rather sick :(

I dont feel like eating either, il be putting food upon food in my belly and its not going anywhere lol


----------



## hoping4babies

imvery sorry :( drink a cup of coffee! that might relieve you!


----------



## TntArs06

I didn't want to read and run....I am not sure either. Thinking one cup of coffee might help if your not an avid coffee drinker. (im not and usually works lol) I have heard that it is a symptom along with constantly going to the bathroom. GL hun and loads of :dust:


----------



## X . Jay . X

Just thought i would update you all on my terrible tummy lol

After a terrible nights sleep again (leg cramps had me up all night)

I got up this morning and my tummy is back to normal yay!

So really not sure what that was yesterday, puzzled!!


----------



## mamadonna

pleased you feel back to normal xjay :thumbup:


----------



## mummy_blues

Constipation is caused by progesterone, which is released after you have ovulated, peaks at around dpo and causes the worst discomfort/water retention at around 7dpo. 
If you are pregnant and implantation occurs, then it does not get any better at all, rather it gets worst because progesterone keeps increasing. 
But if you are Not pregnant and implantation does not occur, then the progesterone starts taking a sharp dip at 10dpo and drops all the way until your period arrives at 14dpo. so things should get better after 10 dpo (breasts are less sore, less bloating, flatter stomach etc) if you are not pregnant.


----------



## mamadonna

thanks for that info mummy blues interesting stuff


----------



## bbhopes

also to note that vitamins with iron can cause constipation.


----------



## TntArs06

mummy blues- thats really good info thank you :hugs:


----------



## L_Pell

I ask myself this every month. (This is month 6 of the dreaded 2WW.)

Basically, I'm in the same boat. My AF comes day 24 (today) and about 2 days before I get (prepare for TMI!!!) loose BMs, as if my body is getting rid of some stuff to make space to have menstruation.

This month, I've been constipated & gassy-- the exact opposite of what I expect. Only one month so far, was I completely convinced I was preg and wasn't...

So... How well do you know your body? (Btw; BFN w/ FMU 11dpo.)
Keep me posted.


----------



## taylorxx

Constipation is a side effect of progesterone (all of our AF/"pregnancy symptoms" are from progesterone), which takes over after ovulation. I think I implanted on 6dpo. I had a temp dip, EWCM, weird pulling/poking type cramps that was really sharp but really light, and I was not near as constipated as usual.. not sure how much that has to do with it though :flower:


----------

